# Study permit - SAQA Evaluation Certificate???



## KU1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello, I'm hoping someone might be able to help.
I have been accepted on a postgrad course at the Univeristy of Cape Town and have been getting all the documentation I need for my study visa application and on checking back online today (after reviewing the vfs UK site regularly) I have noticed that I now require a SAQA Evaluation Certificate. Does anyone know if this is absolutely required as the university has confirmed my qualifications.

Many thanks in advance.


----------

